# RAI vs surgery. And Insurance and cost question



## DillonM86 (May 8, 2013)

Long story short I was diagnosed with Graves' disease over a month ago. I was taking Methimazole and got and allergic rash from it. They put me on Propylitheuracil and I was allergic to that too. My Endo said I need to think about Radioactive Iodine or surgery. Which one is better? I am really nervous about radiation. I can't even get in an X-ray room without a Xanax. I don't like the way it sounds either, shrinking and killing your thyroid doesn't sound too appealing to me.

Also, I'm under my moms insurance, but it runs out when I turn 27 on September 10 this year. My insurance covers most of it, but I need to pay $2000 up front. I have absolutely no way of getting $2000. I'm wondering if I can get the surgery without insurance and just file for bankruptcy


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Depending on what made you crash from your other thread, surgery may be your best or possibly only option.

However, bankruptcy just to get surgery is a terrible idea. Most hospitals have some sort of payment plans available.


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to agree with JPGreco, bankruptcy (especially when you're so young) sounds like a terrible idea. Talk with the hospital about payment plans. It is scary now, but somehow it will work out. Use the insurance while you still can. Don't wait until after it runs out.

As for radiation vs surgery, I opted for surgery because everything I read about radiation scared me too much (and then it turns out I was allergic to it anyway.)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, talk with the hospital's patient advocate or financial department. I opted for surgery, radiation scared me. Many others here have had RAI and done well. So, it is a decision you will have to weigh. Best to you.


----------



## DillonM86 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks sounds good to me


----------

